# Hurricane Vapor - Juice Reviews



## johan (18/11/14)

Just a brief impression and surely not an in depth review on the first 3 tobacco flavors obtained from http://www.cloudflavour.co.za

#1. *Sunshine Cured Tobacco* (12mg/1.2%)

Velvet smooth pure dry true tobacco taste with a subtle nutty undertone without any detectable chemical sweetness. No harshness even at 0.4 Ohms. An easy ADV for me at 0.6 Ohm and will definitely reorder. IMO this is an ideal e-juice for new converts looking for a camel alike. Going very well with a "heavy" red wine or even a cognac.

#2. *Belgian Simmered Tobacco* (12mg/1.2%)

Earthy mild rich tobacco flavor. Detectable sweet honey on the inhale with a well balanced dry cocoa on the exhale. Definitely not for sub ohm coils IMO, the sweet spot for me is 0.9 ohms plus. Not an ADV for me personally, but a nice treat with an ice cold beer.

#3. *Vanilla Sky Tobacco* (12mg/1.2%)

Although I love vanilla flavors, this one handicapped me as I'm negatively sensitive to any detectable coconut flavors. Vanilla on the inhale, and then I stumbled with the subtle yet detectable coconut infused tobacco with a light sweetish chocolate on the exhale. Due to my personal handicap its not an ADV for me. Should pair well with beer.

All three aforementioned can be described as having a medium non-disappointing throat hit.
Looking forward to get hold of the other 2 flavors; Twilight Cavendish & Toasted Amber Tobacco.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Just a brief impression and surely not an in depth review on the first 3 tobacco flavors obtained from http://www.cloudflavour.co.za
> 
> #1. *Sunshine Cured Tobacco* (12mg/1.2%)
> 
> ...


Excellent review of all three flavours @johan !! 

I've been vaping on these 3 all week 

The sunshine cured has really stuck out for me. It's absolutely brilliant! 

Looking forward to your thoughts on the next few

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (18/11/14)

excellent , picked up my sunshine and vanilla tobaccos today together with the ice cream flavoured for 'dessert'  thanks for all the advise as well @paulph201 will definitely be visiting you more often it seems

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Just a brief impression and surely not an in depth review on the first 3 tobacco flavors obtained from http://www.cloudflavour.co.za
> 
> #1. *Sunshine Cured Tobacco* (12mg/1.2%)
> 
> ...



Short and sweet just how i like it!

Tnks for the feedback man !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (18/11/14)

Daniel said:


> excellent , picked up my sunshine and vanilla tobaccos today together with the ice cream flavoured for 'dessert'  thanks for all the advise as well @paulph201 will definitely be visiting you more often it seems



Was great meeting you today and goodluck with the quiting the stinkies man!


----------



## Alex (18/11/14)

What a great review @johan, thanks sharing with us.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/11/14)

Yes thanks @johan, great reviews and your tabac opinions are always helpful.

While I do love tabacco flavours, I find that their descriptions are often too vague, and I'm usually put me off picking them.

I mean like dessert flavours for example - obviously easy to put a description together.

But Tabacco descriptions usually leave me wanting. They all look the same "a dark or mild or pipe tabacco with a sweet yada yada..."

Yes, and?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

johan said:


> Just a brief impression and surely not an in depth review on the first 3 tobacco flavors obtained from http://www.cloudflavour.co.za
> 
> #1. *Sunshine Cured Tobacco* (12mg/1.2%)
> 
> ...



Ohh they all sound awesome, thank you for that @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/14)

Thanks for sharing @johan
Much appreciated 
Your descriptions are superb

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (19/11/14)

Thanks for the reviews on the Hurricane tobaccos @johan 

Helped me make up my mind and is now ready to pull the trigger on some Hurricane tobaccos and a chance to win that Kawa green Reo mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/11/14)

paulph201 said:


> Short and sweet just how i like it!
> 
> Tnks for the feedback man !!





Jimbo said:


> Thanks for the reviews on the Hurricane tobaccos @johan
> 
> Helped me make up my mind and is now ready to pull the trigger on some Hurricane tobaccos and a chance to win that Kawa green Reo mini.



Not enough Reos already Jimbo? ... suppose no one can ever have enough Reos


----------



## Jimbo (19/11/14)

johan said:


> Not enough Reos already Jimbo? ... suppose no one can ever have enough Reos



I have 2 Grands, want a mini.

If I don't win the Green monster in the Cloud Flavour competition, I'm gonna get a black anodised mini with orange door.
Almost like the one @TylerD had - as seen below.




Eish, still feeling the pain that I missed this one! 

Just waiting for @Oupa to open up the next Reo pre-order.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (19/11/14)

Jimbo said:


> I have 2 Grands, want a mini.
> 
> If I don't win the Green monster in the Cloud Flavour competition, I'm gonna get a black anodised mini with orange door.
> Almost like the one @TylerD had - as seen below.
> ...



Must agree that contrast between Black & "Hoerranje" does look good.


----------



## rogue zombie (19/11/14)

Jimbo said:


> I have 2 Grands, want a mini.
> 
> Eish, still feeling the pain that I missed this one!
> 
> Just waiting for @Oupa to open up the next Reo pre-order.



Vapourmountain have a pink mini listed - R 1950


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Hi all

This is the first of my Hurricane Vapor reviews. It is of their *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *flavour. I ordered several Hurricane Vapor juices late last year from our main man @Paulie at Cloud Flavour when they were still selling direct to the public. (They are now selling through Vape King). For this flavour, I got the 18mg variant. It cost me R130 for a 15ml bottle. PG/VG ratio is not disclosed but it says "HIGH VG" on the bottle. So it's a thick juice. (EDIT 1 Feb15 - @Paulie has confirmed that this is a 30/70 PG/VG juice - thanks Paulie)

I have been vaping Sunshine Cured Tobacco for about 10 days in my Reo/RM2 (mouth to lung) with a 0.45 ohm paracoil. Here goes...

*Hurricane Vapor - SUNSHINE CURED TOBACCO (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a lovely bold tobacco and it's the closest to a cigarette that I have tried. It packs a strong throat hit and has a great aftertaste. I have enjoyed this thoroughly. I will definitely be re-ordering. *




It has an orangy colour and a tobacco smell. It's quite a thick juice - definitely high VG.

Sunshine cured tobacco has a *no-nonsense strong tobacco taste* from the start. A bit earthy, a bit woody and I can pick up a feint cognac taste in the background. It has a full rich flavour that I find very satisfying. It's bold and strong. Also a bit bitter. Sometimes I also pick up something slightly sour in it. It reminds me of the no-nonsense approach of HHV Huntsman. From the first puff, you know this juice means business!

*To me, the taste and aftertaste of this juice comes the closest I have had to a real cigarette.* (Not that I can remember exactly what that tastes like from a year ago  ) But it really is so close. The tobacco is spot on and the taste is so similar. But in a good way. So for those craving the taste of a cigarette, definitely give this one a try.

This is not a sweet tasting juice. It's tobaccoey and a bit bitter. It is also quite dry. Suits the flavour. It is a warm vape. The juice tastes natural - no synthetic flavours coming through. Definitely high quality tobacco and other flavour ingredients in this one.

*Throat hit is super strong* and I like that very much. From the first vape it knocks hard. Quite impressive for a high VG juice. Although it's 18mg, it has a stronger throat hit than many of my other 18mg juices. Lovely. It also leaves a slight tingly and burny sensation in my mouth, which I found very pleasant.

This is a bold vape - I found it most satisfying when I was in need of a big nic hit. I did not vape it first thing in the morning - but found it great throughout the rest of the day. Amazing after meals. And superb after you've eaten something sweet and need something to "balance" it out.

*The aftertaste is a bit bitter* - a lot like a real cigarette from what I can remember. Then it fades into the tobacco taste, which stays for a while in the mouth - but in a nice way. Even a few minutes after a vape session, breathing out through your nose brings up the tobacco taste. I thoroughly enjoyed the aftertaste of this juice. It does dry the mouth out a bit - so have some water or another drink on hand.

Vapour production is good. I was not trying to blow clouds since I was on the Reo/RM2 - but I could sense more vapour than normal. Consistent with the high VG content.

*I tried this juice on two wicking materials - Rayon and Organic Cotton. Both were good.* The cotton gave me a bit more of a "tobaccoey" taste. The flavour on cotton was not as crisp and a bit more earthy. I liked both wicks but preferred the organic cotton slightly.

Were there any negatives? None for me. I like it just the way it is. Strong and bold - kicking like a mule - with a great taste. The juice is quite thick so it takes a bit longer to squonk in the Reo - but no problem.

If you like your tobacco juices and are looking for a great high quality juice that tastes close to a cigarette - give this one a try - I think you will like it.

Packaging:
- Good packaging in my opinion
- Glass bottle and glass dropper - with a very useful thin tip. "Child deterrent" cap
- Nicely labelled with all the info easy to see
- PG/VG not disclosed though - but it says "HIGH VG"

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.45 ohm para-coil - Rayon and cotton wicks - (30 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the first of my Hurricane Vapor reviews. It is of their *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *flavour. I ordered several Hurricane Vapor juices late last year from our main man @Paulie at Cloud Flavour when they were still selling direct to the public. (They are now selling through Vape King). For this flavour, I got the 18mg variant. It cost me R130 for a 15ml bottle. PG/VG ratio is not disclosed but it says "HIGH VG" on the bottle. So it's a thick juice.
> 
> ...



Awesome review as always Silver - what your taste buds perceive as a slight "bitterness", my taste buds perceive as a "nuttiness" - the rest are spot on.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/2/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the first of my Hurricane Vapor reviews. It is of their *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *flavour. I ordered several Hurricane Vapor juices late last year from our main man @Paulie at Cloud Flavour when they were still selling direct to the public. (They are now selling through Vape King). For this flavour, I got the 18mg variant. It cost me R130 for a 15ml bottle. PG/VG ratio is not disclosed but it says "HIGH VG" on the bottle. So it's a thick juice.
> 
> ...



Great Review as always @Silver ! I like to use this juice to help people make the change from smoking to vaping cause its so close to the stinkies taste, so i couldnt agree more

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (1/2/15)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is the first of my Hurricane Vapor reviews. It is of their *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *flavour. I ordered several Hurricane Vapor juices late last year from our main man @Paulie at Cloud Flavour when they were still selling direct to the public. (They are now selling through Vape King). For this flavour, I got the 18mg variant. It cost me R130 for a 15ml bottle. PG/VG ratio is not disclosed but it says "HIGH VG" on the bottle. So it's a thick juice.
> 
> ...




Also i can confirm the PG/VG is 30/70 FYI

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

johan said:


> Awesome review as always Silver - what your taste buds perceive as a slight "bitterness", my taste buds perceive as a "nuttiness" - the rest are spot on.



Thanks for the feedback
I like your taste buds @johan!


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> I like your taste buds @johan!



Geez! when did we ever french kissed ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Paulie said:


> Great Review as always @Silver ! I like to use this juice to help people make the change from smoking to vaping cause its so close to the stinkies taste, so i couldnt agree more



Thanks @Paulie - much appreciated

What I find quite fascinating about this juice is that it tastes nothing like I remembered it when I tasted it on your setup several months back. I think you had a 3mg or 6mg in one of the drippers on the Sigelei I think - and I recall it being so nice and smooth as a lung hit - maybe even slightly sweet. I was quite shocked when I rigged the 18mg up on my setup - let's say I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

johan said:


> Geez! when did we ever french kissed ?



It was that night at the vape meet at Alibi when you were dancing on the tables 

Only joking
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (1/2/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Paulie - much appreciated
> 
> What I find quite fascinating about this juice is that it tastes nothing like I remembered it when I tasted it on your setup several months back. I think you had a 3mg or 6mg in one of the drippers on the Sigelei I think - and I recall it being so nice and smooth as a lung hit - maybe even slightly sweet. I was quite shocked when I rigged the 18mg up on my setup - let's say I was pleasantly surprised




Yes i have to agree @Silver there nothing like having your own preferred setup with new wick coil and device and a good amount of time to test the juice to your exact vaping style!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/15)

Great review @Silver, and I agree with your impressions 100%. This juice is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## audiophile011 (26/4/15)

@Paulie - will you be bringing in more stock if the HV range? A piece of me is missing without my sunshine cured

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (26/4/15)

audiophile011 said:


> @Paulie - will you be bringing in more stock if the HV range? A piece of me is missing without my sunshine cured


Sunshine cured is the ultimate cigarette flavour

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## audiophile011 (4/5/15)

audiophile011 said:


> @Paulie - will you be bringing in more stock if the HV range? A piece of me is missing without my sunshine cured



BUMP


----------



## brads (17/5/15)

Where can one get hurricane vapor juices?


----------



## Silver (18/5/15)

brads said:


> Where can one get hurricane vapor juices?



Hi @brads 
I think VapeKing has limited stocks remaining. Check their website
But I think I saw a post a while back that said Cloud Flavour was discontinuing them
@Paulie, is this right?


----------



## kev mac (19/7/15)

johan said:


> Just a brief impression and surely not an in depth review on the first 3 tobacco flavors obtained from http://www.cloudflavour.co.za
> 
> #1. *Sunshine Cured Tobacco* (12mg/1.2%)
> 
> ...


Find these interesting as a tobacco lover!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dea121 (26/4/16)

Hi Guys

Does anyone know if sunshine cured tobacco flavour is still available in SA? Been looking all over without much luck

thanks

Dean


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Dea121 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know if sunshine cured tobacco flavour is still available in SA? Been looking all over without much luck
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum @Dea121 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-335#post-360872

Regarding Sunshine Cured, I do know that VapeKing used to sell it - but I don't know if they stock it anymore. Maybe they have some still available. There was another vendor that had this line but for the life of me I can't remember who it was. 

Your best bet is to start a new thread in the "Who has stock" subforum here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/
Then vendors can reply directly with stock if available.

(We are now in the review threads on the general forum)


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

Dea121 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Does anyone know if sunshine cured tobacco flavour is still available in SA? Been looking all over without much luck
> 
> ...


Most welcome to the forum @Dea121. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

As far as I know none of the local vendors stock that juice anymore.


----------



## Dea121 (26/4/16)

Hi Guys thanks for the welcome, will start a thread there now. thanks @Andre it seems like that. I did look at importing it from Hurricane vapour but looks like they don't ship to SA or a lot of places require msds forms if bringing e liquid into SA.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

We actually need a thread on good tobacco juices it is a small but dedicated little group that love the stuff to bits...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> We actually need a thread on good tobacco juices it is a small but dedicated little group that love the stuff to bits...


Probably many such thread around. Here is one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-tobacco-juice-discussion.t8824/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (26/4/16)

Dea121 said:


> Hi Guys thanks for the welcome, will start a thread there now. thanks @Andre it seems like that. I did look at importing it from Hurricane vapour but looks like they don't ship to SA or a lot of places require msds forms if bringing e liquid into SA.



Welcome to the forum  

Give 'Interlude' by Opus E Juice Co a try. Its a honey tobacco. Reminds me a little of sunshine cured if you ask me


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/4/16)

Andre said:


> Probably many such thread around. Here is one: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-tobacco-juice-discussion.t8824/


Subbed thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dea121 (27/4/16)

Hi @Yiannaki thanks for welcome. Awesome will give there interlude juice a try cheers.


----------



## nicoh (29/1/19)

where can we get this in durban im a nooby and appreciate any info on 18mg tabacco juice

This is the first of my Hurricane Vapor reviews. It is of their *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *flavour. I ordered several Hurricane Vapor juices late last year from our main man @Paulie at Cloud Flavour when they were still selling direct to the public. (They are now selling through Vape King). For this flavour, I got the 18mg variant. It cost me R130 for a 15ml bottle. PG/VG ratio is not disclosed but it says "HIGH VG" on the bottle. So it's a thick juice. (EDIT 1 Feb15 - @Paulie has confirmed that this is a 30/70 PG/VG juice - thanks Paulie)

I have been vaping Sunshine Cured Tobacco for about 10 days in my Reo/RM2 (mouth to lung) with a 0.45 ohm paracoil. Here goes...

*Hurricane Vapor - SUNSHINE CURED TOBACCO (18mg)*

*Bottom line - this is a lovely bold tobacco and it's the closest to a cigarette that I have tried. It packs a strong throat hit and has a great aftertaste. I have enjoyed this thoroughly. I will definitely be re-ordering. *

View attachment 20584


It has an orangy colour and a tobacco smell. It's quite a thick juice - definitely high VG.

Sunshine cured tobacco has a *no-nonsense strong tobacco taste* from the start. A bit earthy, a bit woody and I can pick up a feint cognac taste in the background. It has a full rich flavour that I find very satisfying. It's bold and strong. Also a bit bitter. Sometimes I also pick up something slightly sour in it. It reminds me of the no-nonsense approach of HHV Huntsman. From the first puff, you know this juice means business!

*To me, the taste and aftertaste of this juice comes the closest I have had to a real cigarette.* (Not that I can remember exactly what that tastes like from a year ago  ) But it really is so close. The tobacco is spot on and the taste is so similar. But in a good way. So for those craving the taste of a cigarette, definitely give this one a try.

This is not a sweet tasting juice. It's tobaccoey and a bit bitter. It is also quite dry. Suits the flavour. It is a warm vape. The juice tastes natural - no synthetic flavours coming through. Definitely high quality tobacco and other flavour ingredients in this one.

*Throat hit is super strong* and I like that very much. From the first vape it knocks hard. Quite impressive for a high VG juice. Although it's 18mg, it has a stronger throat hit than many of my other 18mg juices. Lovely. It also leaves a slight tingly and burny sensation in my mouth, which I found very pleasant.

This is a bold vape - I found it most satisfying when I was in need of a big nic hit. I did not vape it first thing in the morning - but found it great throughout the rest of the day. Amazing after meals. And superb after you've eaten something sweet and need something to "balance" it out.

*The aftertaste is a bit bitter* - a lot like a real cigarette from what I can remember. Then it fades into the tobacco taste, which stays for a while in the mouth - but in a nice way. Even a few minutes after a vape session, breathing out through your nose brings up the tobacco taste. I thoroughly enjoyed the aftertaste of this juice. It does dry the mouth out a bit - so have some water or another drink on hand.

Vapour production is good. I was not trying to blow clouds since I was on the Reo/RM2 - but I could sense more vapour than normal. Consistent with the high VG content.

*I tried this juice on two wicking materials - Rayon and Organic Cotton. Both were good.* The cotton gave me a bit more of a "tobaccoey" taste. The flavour on cotton was not as crisp and a bit more earthy. I liked both wicks but preferred the organic cotton slightly.

Were there any negatives? None for me. I like it just the way it is. Strong and bold - kicking like a mule - with a great taste. The juice is quite thick so it takes a bit longer to squonk in the Reo - but no problem.

If you like your tobacco juices and are looking for a great high quality juice that tastes close to a cigarette - give this one a try - I think you will like it.

Packaging:
- Good packaging in my opinion
- Glass bottle and glass dropper - with a very useful thin tip. "Child deterrent" cap
- Nicely labelled with all the info easy to see
- PG/VG not disclosed though - but it says "HIGH VG"

Equipment used: 
- REO Grand/RM2 with 0.45 ohm para-coil - Rayon and cotton wicks - (30 to 39 Watts, depending on battery level)[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/19)

nicoh said:


> where can we get this in durban im a nooby and appreciate any info on 18mg tabacco juice


18 mg commercial juices are very scarce. I mix my own. I know @MrGSmokeFree loves his Cubano 18mg, but he will have to tell you where to buy. 
@Silver loves his Havana Nightz, which you can find here in 18mg.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/19)

nicoh said:


> where can we get this in durban im a nooby and appreciate any info on 18mg tabacco juice
> 
> This is the first of my Hurricane Vapor reviews. It is of their *Sunshine Cured Tobacco *flavour. I ordered several Hurricane Vapor juices late last year from our main man @Paulie at Cloud Flavour when they were still selling direct to the public. (They are now selling through Vape King). For this flavour, I got the 18mg variant. It cost me R130 for a 15ml bottle. PG/VG ratio is not disclosed but it says "HIGH VG" on the bottle. So it's a thick juice. (EDIT 1 Feb15 - @Paulie has confirmed that this is a 30/70 PG/VG juice - thanks Paulie)
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank you for the mention @Andre . @nicoh give Twisp Cubano a shot , it is available at any Twisp Kiosk or just do a online search and you will find it.

Please take note I love this juice and is my ADV for MTL but some people run when they take a puff. It is only available in 20ml and is a 18mg nic , 50/50 PG VG mix. It is just a lekker tobacco vape juice with a kick with no fancy sweet stuff in it. 

If you give try it let me know what you think.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

